# cooking



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

I have not arrived yet but the time is getting close, Today I saw a picture of my furyure kitchen and was not impressed. A calor gas bottle under the work top seems scary to me. when I asked for an electric cooker I was told that Thais do not like cooking electric, I would also like a grill, are there any ovens there or is it all quick fry ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Gas bottles, I've had half a dozen scattered around my place in France since the early 90s, none have blown up yet! No choice, no piped gas, same in my place in Thailand. Always used gas bottles. Gas is easier to cook with than electric too. 

Can't help with ovens, most meals are cooked over open flames, and quickly. Outside, even better. Anything heating up the kitchen too long, especially at this time of year... no thanks!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> I have not arrived yet but the time is getting close, Today I saw a picture of my furyure kitchen and was not impressed. A calor gas bottle under the work top seems scary to me. when I asked for an electric cooker I was told that Thais do not like cooking electric, I would also like a grill, are there any ovens there or is it all quick fry ?


Hephusus,

If you're just by yourself [no family] I think many/most expats eat out for lunch and dinner then you don't have to worry about shopping or refrigerator space. I enjoy cooking but may make that transition myself. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Gas bottles, I've had half a dozen scattered around my place in France since the early 90s, none have blown up yet! No choice, no piped gas, same in my place in Thailand. Always used gas bottles. Gas is easier to cook with than electric too.
> 
> Can't help with ovens, most meals are cooked over open flames, and quickly. Outside, even better. Anything heating up the kitchen too long, especially at this time of year... no thanks!



So no more pork chops, no more chips, no kiev, boild pots. brocoli with oil and lemon, is it my stile that has to change as well as the cooker ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> So no more pork chops, no more chips, no kiev, boild pots. brocoli with oil and lemon, is it my stile that has to change as well as the cooker ?


I just hope you like chili peppers! If not, just get the following phrase off by heart...

_mai paet!_ (not spicy). That usually results in a dramatic 1% decrease in the spiciness of the dish being prepared for you...

Plenty of KFCs, Duke's Steakhouses and McDs around if you're really desperate, in the big cities. Fish 'n Chip shops too... not sure about Chiang Rai though, can't remember seeing too many Western style places there.

They do excellent soups and 'hot pot' style dishes, often cooked over a slow flame too, at the food stalls. Very cheap...


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> I just hope you like chili peppers! If not, just get the following phrase off by heart...
> 
> _mai paet!_ (not spicy). That usually results in a dramatic 1% decrease in the spiciness of the dish being prepared for you...
> 
> ...


Definitly not coming there for ****ty western fast food, but I do like a variety,some indian, chinese ( no problem) greek and the odd english with gravy. I suppose an ouside kitchen is the answer ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

If I was buying a property, a covered (rainproof too) outside area, bbq, cooker, would be right up towards the top of the list. Unless you have aircon blasting away all the time, in Thai temperatures it doesn't take long for a single gas hob to heat up a room uncomfortably...


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> If I was buying a property, a covered (rainproof too) outside area, bbq, cooker, would be right up towards the top of the list. Unless you have aircon blasting away all the time, in Thai temperatures it doesn't take long for a single gas hob to heat up a room uncomfortably...


Yup she is supplying the home I will just alter it a bit, It has a large garden so I was concidering an ouside undercover kitchen. From what i have understood here it now sounds like a must.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Make sure there are no drains covers, or stagnant water, anywhere near! Mozzies ... 

Electric 'racket' swatter a must, and a good repellant, for time spent outside.


----------



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Make sure there are no drains covers, or stagnant water, anywhere near! Mozzies ...
> 
> Electric 'racket' swatter a must, and a good repellant, for time spent outside.



Never heard of electric racket swatter, sounds like fun, I just got a repelant made from BASIL, GERANIUM, AND EUCALYTUS, and it works better then anything I have come across so far. Sat in a fieds having dinner and did not get one bite. However I would make netting walls to my outside kitchen. Can you get huge nets, like we use for Olive picking ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> Never heard of electric racket swatter, sounds like fun, I just got a repelant made from BASIL, GERANIUM, AND EUCALYTUS, and it works better then anything I have come across so far. Sat in a fieds having dinner and did not get one bite. However I would make netting walls to my outside kitchen. Can you get huge nets, like we use for Olive picking ?












Plug them into a wall socket to charge up. Whatever you do, don't try touching it to see how effective it is. Believe me, it hurts.

I've no idea about nets - mozzie nets sure - and they'll be made in Thailand no doubt, so all you need to do is contact the manufacturer I reckon.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Plug them into a wall socket to charge up. Whatever you do, don't try touching it to see how effective it is. Believe me, it hurts.
> 
> I've no idea about nets - mozzie nets sure - and they'll be made in Thailand no doubt, so all you need to do is contact the manufacturer I reckon.



frogblogger,

I've seen other bug zappers - usually a light [sort of looks like a Coleman camping light] that also is a bug zapper. The mozzies are attacted to the light???? and go to meet their maker! Wonder why "Our Maker" every created mozzies and flies. Maybe a bad joke on humans? :/


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Hephy!
I dont know about Chang Mai or wherever, but in Pattaya you can get absolutely every thing you want........OK some joker will say Gentleman's Pate or some such is not available.

There are Tescos all over the country so a short drive will get you the nosh you want. But of course Farang food is imported and therefore more expensive. Very expensive sometimes.

*A word of warning. NEVER allow anyone however lovely access to your Bank Account and likewise DO NOT buy anything in her name.....ignore this at your peril Old Bean. *

Good Luck. You will need it.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> Plug them into a wall socket to charge up. Whatever you do, don't try touching it to see how effective it is. Believe me, it hurts.
> 
> I've no idea about nets - mozzie nets sure - and they'll be made in Thailand no doubt, so all you need to do is contact the manufacturer I reckon.


Lotus Tesco have a 2 for 1 offer at 89Baht at the moment - no need to do backhand as you can have one in each paw


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Lotus Tesco have a 2 for 1 offer at 89Baht at the moment - no need to do backhand as you can have one in each paw



KhwaamLap,

When you zing or zap one of those little suckers do you save the earthly remains and pop it into one of those great cheeses? Added protein, eh? It might add some interesting flavors.


----------

